# 922 Lockup



## jockoflocko (May 8, 2009)

I recently upgraded to a 922 from a 622. I have S1.18, running in Solo mode, and I run an HDMI splitter to 2 HDTVs. The receiver is not in an enclosed space, and I also have a USB hard drive attached to it. 

Almost every morning, about 15 minutes after I turn on the receiver it locks up (screen frozen, no sound). If I change the channel it un-freezes, and its usually OK for the rest of the day.

I did a search, but I didnt see anyone else with this specific problem. Could it be my HDMI splitter? I never had a problem using the splitter with my 622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

doesn't looks like the splitter is the culprit, try to do cold reboot - like you do for hanged PC


----------



## jockoflocko (May 8, 2009)

What do you mean by "cold reboot?" Ive pulled the power cord a few times, but that hasn't fixed it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's it - cold reboot
well, if you have portable fan, try to create same airflow as internal


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jockoflocko said:


> Almost every morning, about 15 minutes after I turn on the receiver it locks up (screen frozen, no sound). If I change the channel it un-freezes, and its usually OK for the rest of the day.


What channel(s)?

I have seen this before on mine... usually when watching ESPNHD or ESPN2HD... and like you, if I change the channel and then change back, it will be fine for several days in a row sometimes after that.

If you're describing what I think you are... it isn't the receiver fully locking up that requires a reboot/reset... but rather it chokes on the tuning sometimes.

A bug to be sure... but I think it is a firmware bug and not related to a specific installation issue.


----------



## jockoflocko (May 8, 2009)

The screen freezes and like I said I can make everything well be just changing the channel on each tuner. After that its fine. Until the next morning :nono2:

I called Dish, and they think it is the receiver. So they are sending me a new one. Have my fingers crossed that fixes it.


----------



## CliffH (Oct 23, 2012)

The problem is the usb drive. I had this problem for weeks, disconnected the usb cable, problem gone for weeks, hooked up the usb again, problem back (just this morning, first with the drive hooked back up). I was sort of hoping that by the time I wanted to use the usb drive again they would have fixed the software.

This drive had no problem on my 722, and works fine on the 922...all shows seen, no problems transferring, etc., except....the nightly reset is as likely to hang as not. A hard reset sometimes works, and sometimes just playing a recording (from either drive), will bring back the functionality of the 922. 

This problem has been around for months, and I can't believe no one at Dish has ever noticed that it happens when a usb drive is connected. Try unplugging it overnight and see. (The usb..just disconnect the usb cable from the box.)

I have just tried 2 things. I have changed the usb cable, and I have moved the usb drive away from the 922, in case the 2 heat sources were creating oddness. We'll see what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried using your EHD in the other USB port? Please let me know. Thanks.



CliffH said:


> The problem is the usb drive. I had this problem for weeks, disconnected the usb cable, problem gone for weeks, hooked up the usb again, problem back (just this morning, first with the drive hooked back up). I was sort of hoping that by the time I wanted to use the usb drive again they would have fixed the software.
> 
> This drive had no problem on my 722, and works fine on the 922...all shows seen, no problems transferring, etc., except....the nightly reset is as likely to hang as not. A hard reset sometimes works, and sometimes just playing a recording (from either drive), will bring back the functionality of the 922.
> 
> ...


----------



## CliffH (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha. I've had this tuner for many months, and didn't realize there was another usb port hiding behind the front door...^_^.

I will try it if it starts to hang again, but it didn't hang this morning, so I will see if my moving the drive further away from the 922 continues to not hang on the daily reset (unless, of course, it was the cable..doing 2 things at once is not the best troubleshooting method). 

I will note that moving the drive to another shelf has cooled it quite a bit, so the possibility that the 2 units on the same shelf were causing one of or both to overheat (the 922 seems a bit cooler also...but I wouldn't bet the house on it). And no, they were not touching, there was a couple of inches in between, but it seems that still may have been too close.

Damn, I'm going to hate it if I can't complain about the incompetent firmware designers anymore because it was my fault....^_^

Does the 2nd usb mean that I can connect another drive at the same time?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

connect a hub and you can use four of EHDs


----------

